# lmf super supplement



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

So i feed Strategy right now and have been advised that i should switch to LMF super supplement.

I know that Strategy helps with additional feed- but will the LMF help keep weight on as well?

Please don't preach at me to feed more hay, both of my horses get LOTS of hay but are in fairly high work and they need a little extra to keep them going ... 

Thanks for any help


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

bump? anyone? please ...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

A link would help.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

LMF SUPER SUPPLEMENT :: LMF Feeds - LMF Horse Feeds - the finest feeds for your horses health

Okay, so it's a ration balancer feed, where you only feed 1 lb per day. No, it won't keep weight on, but it's more complete in nutritional value than a lot of other feeds. For added calories, you can add alfalfa pellets and/or plain whole oats, along with a fat source like flax or rice bran. 

This combo would be a healthier and easier diet than feeding the recommended levels of Strategy. You can adjust the extra goodies (fat, alfalfa pellets, oats) to get just the right weight without sacrificing nutrition.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^thanks ... i don't want to feed more alfalfa being that they both get hay and i don't need higher horses (not that they need something to be calm) ... 

they get Strategy, Select 2 as flax seed right now (Brodie also gets bug check and Maddy get Smart tendon and EZkeeper)

I would rather not switch to another feed and have to buy more to add to it (LMF and alfalfa etcetera)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

what do you guys think of:

LMF SHOWTIME :: LMF Feeds - LMF Horse Feeds - the finest feeds for your horses health

or

LMF GENTLE BALANCE :: LMF Feeds - LMF Horse Feeds - the finest feeds for your horses health


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

kchfuller said:


> ^thanks ... i don't want to feed more alfalfa being that they both get hay and i don't need higher horses (not that they need something to be calm) ...
> 
> they get Strategy, Select 2 as flax seed right now (Brodie also gets bug check and Maddy get Smart tendon and EZkeeper)
> 
> I would rather not switch to another feed and have to buy more to add to it (LMF and alfalfa etcetera)


If you're already feeding alfalfa hay and Select II with Flax, then you do not need Strategy or any other feed. You could switch to plain whole oats, beet pulp, or some other kind of hay pellet. You really don't need any "horse feed" with your current hay & supplements.

Or feed the LMF Super Supplement with just flax and some oats. You would be able to cut out the Select II.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought that Strategy complimented the hay diet? 

The Select 2 and ezkeeper from smartpack are just an added bonus b/c there is a horse with pigeon fever at the barn so i updated the vitamins for now - it has been going around lots so i don't want either horse's immune system to get weak


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

You need to explain yourself better. Why do you not want to feed alfalfa pellets? You said it's because she's already getting hay. I assumed that meant she's getting Alfalfa hay or a mixed hay that has at least 40% Alfalfa. 

If she's only getting grass hay or some other type (no alfalfa), then adding Alfalfa pellets is just fine.

Alfalfa hay or pellets are high in nutrients, amino acids (which are low in grass hay), good calorie content (more than grass hay), and they have quality protein. If you're feeding Select II, then you can ditch the Strategy and feed Alfalfa pellets instead. The only horses that get "hot" on alfalfa are those that are feed a LOT of alfalfa hay (more than 10 lbs a day) or have a sensitivity to Alfalfa (minor feed allergy). Most horses do very well on supplementing their diet with Alfalfa.

You should NOT feed Select II and SmartVite Easy Keeper Grass supplement at the same time, especially when paired with a fortified feed. You can overload her on vitamins and end up with a toxicity (the fat soluable vitamins & mineral). If you want to boost her immune system, look for one of those herbal immune boosting supplements. Adding extra vitamins willy-nilly can do more harm than good.

Is there a reason you WANT to switch her feeds? Is she not doing well? Does she lose shoes? Does she need the max recommended level of feed to keep weight on? Does she get rain rot or thrush more than once or twice a year? Does she have bad "seasons" or is spooky? If you answer no to all of these questions, then there is no reason to change her diet.


----------

